# Hostess going under



## crono782 (Nov 16, 2012)

So... Hostess is prett much at the end of it's rope now that the Bakers Union strike has crippled it. No more Twinkies (until another brand buys up the rights at least).
I'm confused, considering the recent legalization of marijuana in some state, I figured the snack food market would've skyrocketed. Go figure.


----------



## JJones (Nov 16, 2012)

I better stockpile my Twinkies now so I won't have to do without when the zombie apocalypse is here.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 16, 2012)

"You ever see a lion limber up before it takes down a gazelle?"


----------



## cog41 (Nov 18, 2012)

Reports say over 18,000 employees will lose their job. I think i'd take the pay cut rather than lose it all.

Haven't eaten any of their products in a long time. But it will be sad for an old company like that to go by the way.


----------



## widows son (Nov 18, 2012)

They're not cooked, the bottom is just darker pastry.


----------



## David Hill (Nov 18, 2012)

I really don't like their products. They're seriously unhealthy. Still, it's not good to see so many people get laid off.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 18, 2012)

widows son said:


> They're not cooked, the bottom is just darker pastry.



What are you talking about? Hostess baked products are baked, and I've seen Twinkies being made. The "bottom" is, of course, the top of the cake as it bakes.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 18, 2012)

All this begs the more important question: what about the State Fair fried twinkies (and fried Ding Dongs and Ho-hos)??


----------



## cog41 (Nov 18, 2012)

crono782 said:


> All this begs the more important question: what about the State Fair fried twinkies (and fried Ding Dongs and Ho-hos)??





YUK!

They were on their way to becoming a top named item to experience at the fair.

Latest news is the company might make it for a short term. Maybe they can make it till the new year. Hope so for all those folks and their families.


----------



## widows son (Nov 19, 2012)

Bryan you clearly have never watched Seinfeld. It was a joke. You know a sense of humor?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 19, 2012)

Either way, the Twinkie is a household name. Considering Hostess was already in bankruptcy prior to the strikes, there are certainly plans to sell off what assets they can to reclaim some money. Part of that would likely be to sell off any IP rights including the Twinkie name and/or recipe to an interested party. I'm sure somebody will buy the rights to it and continue to make it. Probably Little Debbie, Bimbo, or some other brand I'd guess.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 19, 2012)

cog41 said:


> Reports say over 18,000 employees will lose their job. I think i'd take the pay cut rather than lose it all.
> 
> Haven't eaten any of their products in a long time. But it will be sad for an old company like that to go by the way.



The bakers were given that option but they thought the Company would blink first but there is no way back when you are given an option onec in bankrupy that is the only time you have to take it.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 19, 2012)

From what all I read, it wasn't even a pay cut at issue. I heard that Hostess wanted to reduce the amount they paid into employees' pensions. The Teamsters agreed, by the Bakers didn't. No word yet on the Candlestick Makers.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 19, 2012)

crono782 said:


> From what all I read, it wasn't even a pay cut at issue. I heard that Hostess wanted to reduce the amount they paid into employees' pensions. The Teamsters agreed, by the Bakers didn't. No word yet on the Candlestick Makers.



I was told it was 4 Unions that had to vote and the bankrupy judge said afterwords that if any of the unions rejected his orders they had to liqudate.  so this is all hear say that I have just stated.


----------



## K.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Either way, it's disheartening to see that many people go unemployed at once, and a company like Hostess go under. However the dust settles, I know one thing. I NEED MY BELOVED TWINKIE BACK !!


----------



## K.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I was at 2 different grocery stores on Saturday, and thought I would grab the last box of that delicious, soft, yellow slice of heaven. 

BUT NO! 

All the Hostess products had already been pulled from the shelves. ((crying))


----------



## JJones (Nov 19, 2012)

You can still find them on EBay ATM...if you wanna pay $50+ a box.

I saw four boxes go for about $300 a few days ago.


----------



## widows son (Nov 21, 2012)

Unreal. I think a baker might have an easier time finding a job that most others. Service industry has jobs that are a dime a dozen.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 30, 2012)

The Home office is in Irving Texas.  It is a total of 1800 employies nation wide.  The bakers are union in a right to work state and this ways heavy on the mind of an employer that have a non-union shop.  Will the new employee try to unionize the non-union shop and cause the same problem at there shop?


----------



## widows son (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sure the owner of the shop, of it's a small business won't me in favour of a union. I think in some cases a union is very bad. But that's another topic. In Canada, a company has the right to continue to produce twinkles. Thank God


----------

